# Worrying Night Time Habits



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Jeanette,

Hope you can help and sorry for the long posting.

My DD is 5 weeks old and we had a bit of a rough start in her being born at 5lb 9ozs and then having jaundice which was undiagnosed by the hospital leading her to stop feeding and her weight dropping to 5lb 2ozs and ending up back in hospital to be tube fed.  She is thriving now at 7lb 7ozs and on a mix of EBM and Apitmel formula already made up in cartons.

When she first came home we had terrible trouble settling her at night.  This has eased but she is now making what can only be described as clearing her throat through an almost cough like sound and also through her nose, grunting sounds whilst making puppy dog noises too.  This only happens at night, which I find really strange and whilst she is asleep, for about 30 - 45 mins before she is due her feed.  She remains asleep but looks very agitated, flinging her arms and legs and also manages to move her self to the top of her moses basket, which worries me as I find her head right at the very top and worry about her hurting herself. Her head also goes from side to side.

Do you think this could be wind/colic but as it is only at night, could this be possible.  My DH and I just sit there watching her and wonder whether we should wake her up?

My HV suggested Coleaf but as DD is feeding on demand (as recommended by the HV to boost her weight) this proves difficult as you have to put in milk 30 mins beforehand, also my HV is not keen on us warming up milk twice as per the Coleaf guidelines.  I was wondering wheteher Infacol would be as effective?

Do you think it is worth us trying Infacol.  Her nappies and both wet and dirty with no signs of constipation and during the day she is one happy bunny.  My mum wondered whether it was a build up of wind/colic during the day and that is why she goes through this at night.

I also wondered whether she could have reflux as at night she struggles as soon as we put her down in her basket (but not in the day) but is fine in my arms or be lactose intolerant as the sounds she makes sound quite thick like mucus, almost a grunting sound.  My EBM is normally two feeds a day and the rest Aptimel as I am struggling to get a lot of milk expressed due to her poor start and being tube fed.

Any thoughts too on raising her moses basket slightly with a towel under the mattress so it is inclined like they do at the hospital - do you think that would help?

Thanks so much in advance.

Natalie

x x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Natalie

It could well be reflux....or colic!

I would be inclined to start her on infacol. Give that 2 weeks and if no improvement take her to see your GP re being prescribed infant gaviscon (do a google search).

I would just slightly raise her mattress. Keep her upright for at least 30 minutes after each feed as well.

Also try 'tummy time'' with her....lie her on her tummy (you must stay with her) for a few minutes morning and afternoon. Lying on her tummy can help the milk to be absorbed. Ask ask your HV about baby massage- there maybe classes in your area or she may be trained herself.

Are you wanting to increase your breast milk supply?

Jx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Jeanette,

Many thanks for your reply and suggestions - that's been very helpful!

Yes - I would like to increase my supply as it is taking me longer and longer to express - this morning it took me 30 mins just to do 40 mls and Tilly is taking 5oz a feed.  I think the problem began when we ended up back in hospital and we had to tube feed her and my supply has never been great since then.  I don't want to give up expressing but I feel it's taking up so much of my time just to give her 2 feeds a day.  Any tips would be very much appreciated!

Thanks again,

Natalie

x x x


----------

